# 2005 GTO 50,000 miles...injectors



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I noticed a while back when I got on the gas in 5th gear, the engine had what felt like, a miss. I had changed spark plugs about a year ago and have used fuel injector cleaners. I am not familiar enough with V8's to know a definate miss, but after getting to know the car more, I noticed something under acceleration.

I bought a set of used injectors on ebay. They had a little under 10,000 miles on them. Mine has over 50K. I got them in, installed them and I noticed an immediate difference in the idle. Under power it is much smoother, which makes me wonder how bad the one or more injectors might have been. It may have been more than just under power (may have been under idle too, to an extent) that it was missing. 

After installing them and checking for leaks, those upper clips for the injector to fuel rail are a little bit of a pain, I was able to really get on it. Wow, it pulled easily to red line in the first 5 gears, seeing 165 mph right at redline in 5th. I shifted into 6th, but the rpm drop was so much that the car would not go any faster in the short space I had left.

So, if you think something might not be firing, check out your injectors. They are expensive new, so pulling them and taking them to a shop that checks and cleans them might be worth it. I know I have seen systems that screw into your fuel rail bleed off screw that runs for a few minutes and is really supposed to give them a good cleaning. Be sure to read the instructions as you are supposed to pull the fuel pump fuse before running the cleaner through.

Anyway, just thought I would share that info.

Russ


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Good info...makes me wonder about mine


----------

